# Can I apply power directly to the starter solenoid?



## jpbellis (Apr 13, 2011)

In another thread I've documented that I'm struggling with my lt1050 not starting... My separate question is ... Can I drop a signal on the starter solenoid and turn the motor? Just to be 100% certain that's at last working? If yes, a large 12v line goes to the solenoid and it gets its ground through the mounting bolts. What is the kick voltage?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The solenoid should have 2 large terminals,and 1 (some have 2 ) smaller terminals. the 2 large terminals will have a cable from the battery,to the solenoid,and from the solenoid,to the starter. The smaller terminal(s), are fed from the ignition switch,to the terminal. the other small terminal is usually for auxilliary power feeds,such as an ignition coil,in a battery/coil ignition system.
If you want to test the solenoid,run a wire from the battery,to the small terminal(usually marked "I"),and it should click,and make the starter turn.
If it doesn't the solenoid needs replacing. Make sure the starter is good,by arcing across the 2 large terminals. If the starter doesn't turn,the starter is bad.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

You've received good info from John. Will add I had to replace the solenoid on the Kohler engine in my Cub. OEM part prices are somewhat high. There are imports with a lot better pricing. Seem to recall I bought my replacement through E-Bay.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't buy on ebay, but if I need a solenoid, I just get one from Autozone/Car Quest,etc. I can get one for an older Ford,and they work better,since they're heavy -duty. They run about the same as the replacement ones for lawn tractors.
Ask for : F496TG,solenoid switch,at Autozone. $ 10.99.


----------



## jpbellis (Apr 13, 2011)

Well, I'm happy my solenoid and starter are fine. My starting problem that I mentioned in the other thread is somewhere else. let me ask, If I suspect the PTO is an issue... Do I unplug it or does it need to be shorted to fool the fail safe into thinking its okay? The lack of turning over is making me nuts. I wonder if its the brake interlock, Where is that guy located?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

You can just unplug the PTO connector,at the PTO.
The brake interlock switch is usually inside the frame area,.Trace the harness down to the switch that is activated by the brake arm. You can make some jumper wires,to bypass it,to check it out.


----------



## jpbellis (Apr 13, 2011)

Just so I know the total list ... What would be the interlocks that would cause the no turn situation?

Seat
Brake
PTO
others?


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> I don't buy on ebay, but if I need a solenoid, I just get one from Autozone/Car Quest,etc. I can get one for an older Ford,and they work better,since they're heavy -duty. They run about the same as the replacement ones for lawn tractors.
> Ask for : F496TG,solenoid switch,at Autozone. $ 10.99.


John may be more familiar with this specific model and I am but as a general comment. A Ford solenoid may not be the correct answer for some Kohlers or other engines that use a starter mounted solenoid. My Kohler engine is such a design. OEM price for solenoid was on the order of $70. Import replacement ( actually seem to recall the OEM part was also an import.) was closer to $30. To use a traditional Ford unit would require a lot of rewiring including the fact the power wire from the starter is a very short braided wire.

The Ford replacement works for some but not all applications.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

You are correct, Mickey. I did forget to mention that it is for starters that DON'T have the solenoid mounted ON the starter ! It does work for the other types , where the solenoid is separate,and frame - mounted .
Just a thought, but have you tried to activate the interlocks by pushing down on them with a screwdriver,or something? They can sometimes get to the point where the tab/arm doesn't push the button down far enough to make contact . It's a common problem .


----------



## jpbellis (Apr 13, 2011)

Just so I know the total list ... What would be the interlocks that would cause the no turn situation?

Seat
Brake
PTO
others?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

You may have a reverse - switch,also. It kills the engine,if the PTO is engaged,and you put it in reverse . Some had a button,or switch that would over ride it,so you could back up,while mowing.
You may want to check the PTO switch,itself,also. If it is shorted/broken inside,it could cause the no-start problem.


----------



## jpbellis (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks very much for everything. I'm getting close to running a new key switch and simply starting the darn motor and being done with it. I know all these safeties have a purpose but geeze ... My 1972 Bolens is basically A 3 wire machine and we're all still alive.


----------



## jpbellis (Apr 13, 2011)

Is there a way that I can disable / bypass all the interlocks?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I think it would take quite a bit of re-wiring,and the use of a good diagram,to show where each wire routes to.


----------



## jpbellis (Apr 13, 2011)

So .... In the dumb question category ... how in the world do you get to the brake interlock switch? There is no removable dash panel to get it ... even if it did have an access it is very hidden between frame panels


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The switch is mounted near the park-brake lever,on the frame cross-member. Follow the park-brake rod down to the cross-member,and you'll see a grey-colored switch. It should have 2 small screws holding it,and may be adjustable.


----------



## jpbellis (Apr 13, 2011)

Yes. I see it fine ... The question is around accessing it. There is no evident access point


----------

